# On the menu for tonight



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

All solid choices! Enjoy your Friday evening.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

ShaunB said:


> All solid choices! Enjoy your Friday evening.


I hope so, this is my first of these cigs!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait for me I'll be there in 33Hrs, maybe 34 if I stop for lunch LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, and a pretty good picture of the too.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Wait for me I'll be there in 33Hrs, maybe 34 if I stop for lunch LOL


Cmon . . . and bring some of those cohibas on your profile pic :mrgreen:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice, and a pretty good picture of the too.


Thanks. Im a bit of a photo newb too, playin with my off camera flash.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice picture! Excellent lighting!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

l330n said:


> Thanks. Im a bit of a photo newb too, playin with my off camera flash.


What model? I use a Nikon D3100, I'm also a newb photo geek LOL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

enjoy your friday night!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> What model? I use a Nikon D3100, I'm also a newb photo geek LOL


I have a Canon Rebel XSI, just using kit lens, i dropped my 50mm about 2 weeks ago and shattered into like 5 pieces

You cant go wrong with canon or nikon. I just always used canon so i know where all the setting are.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

l330n said:


> I have a Canon Rebel XSI, just using kit lens, i dropped my 50mm about 2 weeks ago and shattered into like 5 pieces
> 
> You cant go wrong with canon or nikon. I just always used canon so i know where all the setting are.


I agree, when I was buying my it was either Nikon or Canon, I went with the Nikon cause it has a sharper picture, the Canon was more user friendly


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna hurry up n eat my filet so i can smoke! :mrgreen:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

l330n said:


> I wanna hurry up n eat my filet so i can smoke! :mrgreen:


Then quit posting and eat LOL


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Then quit posting and eat LOL


Lol, I had to finish Cookin it bro! Man the Rocky was very good but got plugged 2/3 of the way. Started off with a serious bang though! Ima post a pic soon, almost if not 2" before it ashed! It was very nice while it lasted but the AF from last week was still my fav.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

l330n said:


> Lol, I had to finish Cookin it bro! Man the Rocky was very good but got plugged 2/3 of the way. Started off with a serious bang though! Ima post a pic soon, almost if not 2" before it ashed! It was very nice while it lasted but the AF from last week was still my fav.


What you don't eat it raw, come on now LOL

As for the best part, I'm jealous, definitely got to get the patio set out of the shed this weekend, next chore renovate the shed for winter use.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice burn, now I'm definitely jealous


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Talking photography, the picture itself is very nice. The only thing I would personally change is place some kind of back side lighting, because the left bottle (dark) blends too much with the background. 

Is that a AF Hemingway on the left? If so, what vitola?


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Talking photography, the picture itself is very nice. The only thing I would personally change is place some kind of back side lighting, because the left bottle (dark) blends too much with the background.
> 
> Is that a AF Hemingway on the left? If so, what vitola?


AF Short Story, i have yet to try a hemmingway but i hear they are very nice.


----------

